# Portafilter accessory



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just back from Nude Espresso in East London. I noticed the Barista using a wide mouth metal thingy ma jig with a metal handle over the portafilter to catch all the grinds coming out of the K10. I've seen them before but haven't taken a lot of notice. Does anyone have a link for the above device. thanks..................dennis


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't put it on my website yet but will be soon!!

The Coffee Catcha is a new tool which helps reduce wastage of ground coffee. Not only does it save café owners money, it also eliminates mess and acts as a scraper to give a consistent dosage every time it's used.

Fits 57mm Filterholders

It's going to be on for around £50

Andy


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

coffeebean said:


> It's going to be on for around £50
> 
> Andy


 Wow that's cheap !!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Coffee Catcha - keep an eye out for it on the forum shortly

Great for keeping mess to a minimum in a retail environment. Equally as good at home.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

but doesnt this do exactly the same job at a fraction of the price???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Metal-Lens-Hood-Screw-in-for-Digital-Camera-Canon-Nikon-Wide-Angle-lenses-/390356349759?hash=item5ae30d333f


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£50! We need a handy craft person . Callum ?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't be silly Dave... It doesn't have a handle! ;-)


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

A video of it here.

Guess its more for the cafe environment or maybe those who don't single dose. Although at home it is unlikely that you would need to be that messy to begin with. Good tool for the purpose though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use a jam funnel

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andrew-James-Large-Stainless-Steel-Jam-Funnel-For-Preserving-Preserves-Chutney-/260957026037?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item3cc24036f5

or something similar, except now I have a Mythos, the grind is always dead centre!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Don't be silly Dave... It doesn't have a handle! ;-)


recon i could get the chinese to add it though, might make a killing on those.....


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> except now I have a Mythos, the grind is always dead centre!


Ain't it great ;-)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coffee Hit sell the coffee catcher £48.00 ... Think I will stick to my lens hood, under a fiver delivered from China!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Didn't the chinese invent it ?? lol


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

One of the guys in the WBC was using a jam funnel for this.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Didn't the chinese invent it ??!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

This would seem to be a cheaper option though don't know how much shipping would be. No handle though. http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Aluminum-Portafilter-Dosing-Funnel_p_2415.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or the camera lens hood for £5 no brainer really!!!!!

View attachment 2836


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The OE Dosing Funnel is a little more faff than a coffee catcha

That said, they catch all the grinds on some messier grinders


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> I have a Mythos, the grind is always dead centre!


May be but ugly as sin


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks don't make coffee though.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

An apple a day don't keep the doctor away either


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I prefer kiwi fruit!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> I prefer kiwi fruit!


Nice............


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Some folk would rather have extra unnecessary equipment than use it.Personally I'd rather use the money on beans


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> May be but ugly as sin


Better than those dog ugly mazzers though.......


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

bignorry said:


> Some folk would rather have extra unnecessary equipment than use it.Personally I'd rather use the money on beans


Same here..........


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Behave Hyde HaHa



coffeechap said:


> Better than those dog ugly mazzers though.......


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

bignorry said:


> Some folk would rather have extra unnecessary equipment than use it.Personally I'd rather use the money on beans





glevum said:


> Same here..........


Thanks for the comments I will let Nude Espresso know your thoughts but correct me if I'm wrong but I thought they were using this unnecessary equipment to save on waste?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its cheaper to mod the Mazzer output path from the doser.


----------

